# 3Qs? - USPSA NATIONALS



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Robert Vogel wins the Production title this year. 
What production handgun did he use?

(I know he beat out Dave Sevigny and his Glock 34)

Travis Tomasie wins the Limited title, but 
where do you buy a Limited 45acp all tricked and ready for competition?

also does anyone know how much money these guys get for their 
National Titles?


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

USPSA Production/IDPA SSP&ESP

Glock 34 Sevigny Competition sights (FO front); 147gr Precision bullets loaded to 135PF; Kytac holster; Kytac (IDPA) and CR Speed (USPSA) mag pouches.

Robert's Web Site

I believe Travis was shooting a 40S&W built on a STI frame. (Most People in limited shoot 40S&W using STI or SVI Frames)

STI Guns Web Site

Dawson Precision

Para-Ordnance site

Shooters Connection Web Site

There are several other places to pick one up > the ones above are just a sample.

No Idea on the Money


----------

